# A few questions



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Ok so my bully Slayer I thought was registered as a bully and turns out he's registered apbt is there any way to fix that or am I stuck? Also does any body know anything about his bloodline? I'm awful with that kinda stuff....his name is BLAZIN'S SLAYER SINFUL BULLIES Sire BLB NATION'S BONES A368,965 Dam SOUTH TEXAS PITS CRUSH A266,082

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm assuming he came with UKC papers correct? If you want him properly registered as a AmBully you'll need to send in his UKC paperwork to the ABKC. Then he will be registered as an AmBully under the ABKC, which is the only real registry for their breed. Unfortunately the UKC and ADBA don't recognize the AmBully as a breed so there is no way to just change the breed name on his existing papers.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

yeah what KG said! lol ABKC has a great website themselves, check em out...

oh and for bloodline help maybe someone with Bullypedia will log in and help. ill try to google the sire and dam and see what i get.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Thank you guys!! Yes he came with ukc pr papers I was just confused I looked at the top and seen bully but didn't pay much more attention and it turns out that was his name that was bully. Grrrr I will look into the abkc. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

i couldnt find ur boy or the sire but i did find the dam BullyPedia|The American Bully Online Pedigree Database

and i see some razor's edge but i dont recognize much else.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Also what are the degrees and SC about?

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

